# Closed Topic



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

So, I know this part of the years sux with the rivers being iced over and all the open water is crowded and highly pressured. 
I know a place that doesn't freeze and has Trout hanging out waiting to play. The only bad part is dealing with the cold. Good thing is, there's a clubhouse within walking distance which has a fireplace, warm drinks, food, couch, etc. 
Anybody up for hitting Sunnybrook Trout Club this weekend. Temps will be in the 30's so it shouldn't be too bad. I'm looking to possibly head up there on Saturday. 
If you want to tag along, let me know..... Lefty


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm planning on heading up Sunday morning. Is ice probably going to be an issue you think? I'm thinking Chagrin.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I want to do this sometime, but I'm in a mad rush to try to stick a deer before Feb 7.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Lunker is a pretty stand up guy. He continues to offer this since he became a member. One of these day I will be able to connect with him and take him up on the offer.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

AC_ESS said:


> Lunker is a pretty stand up guy. He continues to offer this since he became a member. One of these day I will be able to connect with him and take him up on the offer.


Thanks for the kind words AC_ESS. Sunnybrook is a hidden gem and love taking people out to check it out. There's not many places in Ohio to have a chance to hook into a Rainbow, Brownie, Brook or Tiger Trout. 
I also love watching people get lost in the moment when catching or stalking these fish. Sure, the fish are plentiful, BUT that doesn't mean you're going to catch any. You still need to have skills.
This offer has also brought friendships with some pretty awesome guys. Guys that I'll keep in touch with for years to come. All because of a sport/ hobby that we all love. 

Tight lines and keep those rods bent!
<*~~^~~<
Lefty


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Moderators.... Please lock this thread as I'm pulling the plug on this offer. Thanks..


----------

